

If it Didn’t Happen on Twitter it Didn’t Really Happen - ssclafani
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2012/11/13/if-it-didnt-happen-on-twitter-it-didnt-really-happen-heres-why/

======
pc86
Am I the only one that has no idea what in the hell this guy is talking about?
There is not a single specific in the entire article.

"I got a phone call about some bad stuff happening, so we talked to someone,
but it wasn't tweeted, so everything was cool."

~~~
ALee
The point of the article is to highlight how the nature of press relies more
on Twitter these days. The anti Streisand effect advice is interesting.

------
nextstep
If you don't use specifics, nobody will understand your blog posts.

------
taybin
But twitter is still pretty stupid, right?

------
recursive
In that case, I must not really exist.

------
derleth
tl;dr: Don't provoke the storm if looks like it might pass you by without
raining on you.

~~~
beaker52
Quite a difficult piece of writing to follow actually, lots of
we/our/their/the company/they ambiguity.

the tl;dr is a fair summary.

